# help wiht my factory stereo



## uptown4784 (Dec 6, 2006)

I have 95 benz C280, but I dont know how to take out radio. I took out 2 screws, but idk what else to do. Any help? tahnks


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

search "remove radio" or something of the sort on mbworld.org, in the w202 section. i believe a '95 c class is the w202 chassis anyway. there's a "how to" with pictures/instructions.


----------



## uptown4784 (Dec 6, 2006)

thanks taht help out a lot. I want to get Radio which brand should I get? Alpine or Pioneer?


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

that's hard to say- especially just comparing brands, not models. both make nice decks, and both make entry level decks. there's a pioneer (can't remember the model) that's a fairly popular swap on a Benz. Not sure why- but there's one that everyone always mentions on the Mercedes board.


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

uptown4784 said:


> I have 95 benz C280, but I dont know how to take out radio. I took out 2 screws, but idk what else to do. Any help? tahnks


What two screws? Look on the bottom corners of the deck, is there a small slit in each corner? You need special Euro keys to slide the radio out


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm not sure which models do have those and which don't. Mine didn't have them- it was just four screws- after you took out a bunch of other things.


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Hrm, metal clips on the bottom of the radio? Pull down in each corner and and slide out? 
Is yours a double din? I dont recall that dash exaclty but I thought they were all single din.

Where are these screws exactly? Post a pic of your dash if you can.


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

double din. don't mind the seat covers- i didn't want to get things dirty when i had the car all apart.

his may be single- i don't know too much about the w202's.


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, I didnt see, yours was a 2006, yea that makes sense, his is a 1995, that one is going to use the keys pretty sure as his will be a single din IIRC.


----------



## uptown4784 (Dec 6, 2006)

yup I have it thanks for help. Quick Question Lets say when i put pioneer in how do I take it out?


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

You would need pioneer keys that go into the side of the radio when the trim ring is removed. They should come with a new deck and its mentioned in the manual.


----------



## uptown4784 (Dec 6, 2006)

thanks for help. Im going to go to circuit city since i found one that i like


----------

